# NRG Dehydrated Food



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I made a post about this food on the 10th of this month, and started feeding it that evening, just a tiny bit. N-R-G Maxim

Well, as of tonight, it's all my girls are getting, because for the last two days they have literally picked all the kibble out of their bowls and only eaten this stuff.

I know it's way too early to see any changes yet, but it does seem that both my girls are really enjoying the food, they clean their bowls now, whereas they didn't with kibble.

Anyway, I'll keep adding to this post as I have things to say about how my girls are doing.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi, very excited to see yout post. I have just decided to try the dehydrated forumula also, kinda nervous about it change, but for my dogs I will do anything if its for the better.

The Co. I picked is called www.sojos.com in the lower 48 states, Already placed my order before I saw your post, sounds like yours has much better meats variety. Will read it in more depth after I finish this post. I am going with there "Complete" that only includes raw turkey. But then after they (mydogs) are fully acclimated, will switch to there "Grain free", where I have to add the meats, that one only has the vegis and fruits. If you have a chance just read some of there testimonies, many by Vets.

Will like to share opinions with you, One question I ask them about leaving it in the fridge and when feeding should you not warm it up a little, and they agreed, but I did not want to stick it into the M-wave oven every time, they said to leave it out for thirty mins, or add two tbs of hot water.

Anyways great seeing your post, some of the reviews are incredible results to there dogs health and well being.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i am so glad to hear that your dogs are doing well on this food! i hope that they continue to love it


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

What size are your dogs and how much do you feed of this food? Do you find it cost effective?

I found out that it's now available in the US and it sounds like something I'd be interested in. Already contacted them for the sample... 

Thanks for posting the information on this food.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, my little monsters are only about 3lbs each, so cost isn't a big issue for me. I'm still figuring out how much to feed, that will take a few weeks I'm sure, to see if they are gaining or losing weight.. but at the moment, my 2y/o is getting 1/4cup a day, and my 6 month old is devouring 1/2cup a day.

So far, still good. The girls LOVE it and are actually eating two meals a day now... before they would only eat one, maybe, and only kind of pick at it. It's nice to see them excited to eat.

There are a few undigested bits in their feces, but I also haven't been letting the food soak quite as long as they recommend, just because of my schedule, so I'll try to change that and see if it helps.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, I know the dogs haven't been on this food long, but I'm going to take them off of it.

They both still love it, and really enjoy meal time, which is so nice, but..

#1 it's proving to be too expensive. Even though the total between both dogs is only 3/4cup a day, I'm already on my second little bag, and at $17/bag I'd be looking at almost $70/month... that's insane! I'm sure getting a larger bag would make it a bit more economical, but:

#2 the dogs have become total poop factories. They are going up to five times a day, each, and I'm finding that a significant amount of it is undigested material. So, for whatever reason, it's basically just going right through them. Too many fruits and veggies maybe? I'm not sure.

So, I'll be back at the pet store this weekend, checking out the next option. *sigh*


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh that really sucks  i am sorry.

i really hope that you find something that works for you and the pups soon.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Is it possible you were feeding them too much? According to NRGs website, 1-1/2 cups of NRG is equivalent to 1lb of raw.

So 1/2 cup = 1/3 of a pound (5-1/3 oz)

I thought the recommended serving for raw was 2-4% of body weight, which would be between 1 and 2 oz for a 3lb dog. If it really does translate the way they say it does, you were feeding them way more than the recommended amount. That would certainly explain the tons of extra poop and undigested material.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I would like to make a comment how my dogs are doing there first time with dehydrated food, but only with your permission, I feel I have intruded on your thread. I apologize for that!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Ayanla said:


> Is it possible you were feeding them too much? According to NRGs website, 1-1/2 cups of NRG is equivalent to 1lb of raw.
> 
> So 1/2 cup = 1/3 of a pound (5-1/3 oz)
> 
> I thought the recommended serving for raw was 2-4% of body weight, which would be between 1 and 2 oz for a 3lb dog. If it really does translate the way they say it does, you were feeding them way more than the recommended amount. That would certainly explain the tons of extra poop and undigested material.


Hmm.. well, Aria (6 month old) is the one who is getting 1/2 cup, and she completely cleans her dish at each meal. Corona is getting barely 1/4 cup, but still pooping a lot... not sure how I can give less than 1/8 of a cup at a meal, lol.. but if I can figure out the math, I could give it a try... it's just barely a few mouthfuls though.. seems like not near enough.

Bob, I'd love to hear how your dogs are doing on dehydrated.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

The brand of dehydrated food that I am using tells me the amount to feed for the weight dog you have. I started on Tuesday this week, so I am a super beginner at this. I mixed the food up according to the water/dry mix, and found it was more like soup (with alot of chunky things in it), little disappointed, and made a few calls to them and they said I must adhere to the ratio, but then in the bag was a note saying if it is too watery I could reduce the ratio by 25%. Things like that turn me off, inconsistency.

But the dogs really love the stuff and I am only giving them one tbs to each meal for a week and then will increase and while decreasing there normal food. My dogs fall into the 25lb group, so that calls for 3/4 cup of dry to 1.5 cup of water each, once a day. I think that is too much water, still checking into it? The 8 pound bag cost $70, not sure if it will last me a whole month for both dogs, but it is super fresh with a born date and use by date. This bag was made two weeks ago.



They say you can prepare it in 30mins, or 15mins if in a hurry, and I found this is tooo fast it is best made up the night before or at least 2 hours before serving. This could very well be why you found undigested food in your dog's poop. Also it is cold because it must be kept in the fridge (raw food), so you must come up with how to warm up to room temp. They recommend several ways. I found putting very hot water in the sink and putting the food in small bowls, let it warm just slightly, that way works for me.

Am I getting over my head, Cannot say,at this point it still seems easier then pure raw, it has to be better then completely dry processed foods, so I feel I will go throught with it, and see the results. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

What does this food look like?? Just like.. dehydrated meats and veggies? I'm dissapointed to see they only have a few stores around, none in my area  Bob what brand of Dehydrated food do you use??? Maybe they have one nearer me... I'd never heard of Dehydrated dog food before, it's really sparked my interest now!


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Boy will you be surprised, the name is Sojos, I am trying out there "complete", do not have to add anything more. They are in Minneapolis, (go Vikes", at www.sojos.com and they will talk to you for free at 1-888-867-6567 I plan to buy a bag for my Vet to try out and tell me if I need to add anything more for my dogs since they are entering, bless them, there senior years. I know I am crazy ( so my wife said) for changing there food after 7 & 9 years old. But if you read some of there many testimonys, wow!

Go to click on "food" thats where they show the three different kinds of food.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool thanks Bob!  There are some stores with in 30 miles that I could get it at.. And I bet I could get my usual dog food supplier to order it for me, since it's so close. I sent them an email asking if they have any sample sizes of their food.. I ordered a sample of The Honest Kitchen food to see how that is too...


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

You have very good looking dogs, and Maggie is one of the owners name of Sojos


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome. I had emailed Sojos about buying a sample size of their food, because I couldn't find one on their site (the other sites I looked at had $1.00 sample bags to try) and I got an email back today, they said they will send me some samples of Sojos Original, Grain-free, and Complete.  Can't wait for that to get here.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, I take back what I said before. The package has a feeding guideline of 1/4-1/2 cup a day (dry measure) of food for dogs under 10lbs, so that's the range I was feeding in. Clearly, I should have done a bit more studying.

Since my last post, I've greatly reduced the amount I've been feeding and things seem to be going well now. There is MUCH less poop, and less undigested food in the poop as well (though there is still a bit). Both dogs are still over-the-top excited for meal times, which makes me REALLY happy, and any trace of smelly breath is completely gone (Corona had very very bad breath before this food).

So.. I've decided not to give up on this quite yet. I need to do a little more playing around to find the right amount to feed, but I'm going to stick with it for at least another month.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

CoverTune said:


> Well, I take back what I said before. The package has a feeding guideline of 1/4-1/2 cup a day (dry measure) of food for dogs under 10lbs, so that's the range I was feeding in. Clearly, I should have done a bit more studying.
> 
> Since my last post, I've greatly reduced the amount I've been feeding and things seem to be going well now. There is MUCH less poop, and less undigested food in the poop as well (though there is still a bit). Both dogs are still over-the-top excited for meal times, which makes me REALLY happy, and any trace of smelly breath is completely gone (Corona had very very bad breath before this food).
> 
> So.. I've decided not to give up on this quite yet. I need to do a little more playing around to find the right amount to feed, but I'm going to stick with it for at least another month.


I'm very happy to read this post since I decided to go ahead and try NRG for the boys. I ordered 6 of the 1 pound bags of the 3 different formulas in buffalo and salmon. I want to see which one they do best on. I'm sure they'll eat all of them since they're not fussy eaters. I can't wait for the food to get here.


----------

